# A Donkey Quilt....



## FlatCreekFarm (May 4, 2009)

What a special gift I received over the weekend




Patti, my new blogger friend sent me this. Our husbands are long-time blacksmithing friends. I just love it - two of my favorite "kids", of course!



Thanks for letting me share my special gift ... I knew this forum would apppreciate it



(If you want to read the 'rest of the story', you can check out our flatcreekfarm blog - link is below my signature. While you're there, you can check out Patti's blog at the "Osage Bluff Quilter" link to see more of her beautiful quilts!)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 4, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL and special gift.



I would love a quilt made with all my minis and dogs on it, a perfect rememberance. I LOVE anything that is crafty and do alot of crafts including some quilting, she did a beautiful job on your wall hanging. Your very lucky to have a special friend who made this perfect gift for you.

Corinne


----------



## Charley (May 4, 2009)

What a nice keepsake with so much meaning to you. It is gorgeous and you can tell that it came from the heart!


----------



## fancyappy (May 4, 2009)

How thoughtful your friend is. I would love a gift like that. She did a great job on it


----------



## Emily's mom (May 6, 2009)

the wall quilt!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 8, 2009)

How very special and beautiful!!!


----------

